# Pictures of Puppy cuts please



## wooflife (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a new mobile groomer coming to groom my little Hemi tomorrow and I'm looking for pictures of puppy cuts to show her. Hemi needs a fresh look after growing out a short summer buzz. 

Also - tear stains are not a problem for us but Hemi get's terrible stains around his mouth any suggestions for how to eliminate these?

Thank you,
Leslie and Hemi


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome Hemi and Leslie to the forum.

Here is a link to a thread all about puppy cuts

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=625&highlight=puppy+cuts


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Check out---
http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/grooming.html


----------



## wooflife (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone... The groomer came yesterday and she did a really good job. She had to go pretty short on his face and legs to get our new cut started but he should grow in quite nicely. In the meantime he's feeling a bit naked I think. He wasn't shaved down and looks adorable but he's hiding in his crate and underneath tables and stuff. Last night he even hid under the covers.... I tried to take a picture but he ran away...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Murphy was groomed today, not exactly what I wanted but he looks cute. I really just wanted to see his face more and she did do that. He's such a sweetie!


----------



## wooflife (Jul 1, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Murphy was groomed today, not exactly what I wanted but he looks cute. I really just wanted to see his face more and she did do that. He's such a sweetie!


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!! :melting: what a cutie!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, Ann, he looks adorable! I sure hope Vinny's turns out as good tomorrow!!
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Be sure to post pics Carole! Your groomer does a wonderful job.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

The babe's look adorable in their puppycuts! I'm so thankful for those of you who have posted pictures. I need to convince my daughter Loki "needs" a puppy cut. It's alot of work keeping him groomed with his long coat. I'm also concerned about his lack of vision as his bangs hang in his face. Okay, if I'm being honest, I love how they look like little teddy bears : )


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Since I have finally figured out how to re-size pictures, here are the pictures of Rosies' puppy cut. It has been a month and I am still loving it. Brushing is nearly nil and no mats. Note the color change though. Nothing like the little white and black puppy. Most of the white hair on her back is now silver and look at the ticking.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> Murphy was groomed today, not exactly what I wanted but he looks cute. I really just wanted to see his face more and she did do that. He's such a sweetie!


I think Murphy looks ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Murphy looks cuter than cute.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> Since I have finally figured out how to re-size pictures, here are the pictures of Rosies' puppy cut. It has been a month and I am still loving it. Brushing is nearly nil and no mats. Note the color change though. Nothing like the little white and black puppy. Most of the white hair on her back is now silver and look at the ticking.


I LOVE Rosie's ticking. SHe's adorable!


----------



## gsweenie (Oct 17, 2009)

Button will be 2 in August. I have notice his skin is changing to a darker color rather than the cute little pink belly I was use to. This is happening on his belly, legs and little bits all over - I can see it only when I bath him.
Is this normal?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Must be. Rosie looks like a little speckled puppy when she is wet. Everywhere there is ticking the skin is black and where the white has turned grey or silver the skin is the same color. Her whole belly is splotched with the black or dark skin where it was pink. The way she is changing, she might be more black and grey than white. There is a link to the colors of Havanese and it show one that is nearly black from the ticking.


----------

